
Two guys has just put an X-Wing into Earth's orbit - graghav
https://twitter.com/ProjectHeT/status/591371799209840640
======
ColinWright
No, it's not in orbit, and the link item doesn't claim so. It's at high
altitude suspended from a balloon - it's not the same thing at all.

~~~
graghav
Thanks for the heads up. They had apparently put the balloon into
stratosphere. Source:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32384570](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32384570)

